# Another plow video



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This is from Christmas Eve.


----------



## Tuxx (Sep 11, 2007)

Lucky You! Barely saw a Flurry.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Looks good


----------



## sailscall01 (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice job.. Love the Jimmy Buffett music hence the subtitle:salute:


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

looks like a nice easy job, those are the good ones when you can windrow all one way.

good job


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

*Looks easy*

OK that one looks easy, if you don't mind me asking how much do you get for a lot like that in NY?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That is only the front there's a side about one and a half times bigger .The whole thing takes about 25 minutes . I do only seasonal.


----------



## svelasquez (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm sitting here in NJ licking my chops at how much snow you have. I, on the other hand, am on day three of rain! :realmad: It's my first season; just got back from having a light bar installed and I can't buy a snowflake yet! Love the music. Video looks good!

Happy New Year!


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

That was nice & easy for you, kind-of-laid-back aye?

What is with the black&white video? or is my computer screwing up?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Lets see. Black truck ,black wipers and white snow! I guess it's is a black and white video!


----------



## iflyhelis (Dec 9, 2007)

grandview;468939 said:


> Lets see. Black truck ,black wipers and white snow! I guess it's is a black and white video!


Christ! I thought I would have seen just a little bit of color! Damnit!

Next time I am out, I'll show you what I have to contend with.. It is my only one & I will do it via my camera phone if there is enough light for it to see.

It really is the worst Night-Mare, but you know what? It is a challenge to do... & I love it! Especially when you are there for the duration of the storm & someone gets stuck & are looking for help!

So! I wasn't bashing your video... I was just curious if my PC was messed-up!

I've been doing alot of software upgrades over here with all 4 of my computers, & did find some problems with those Bastards at Microsoft causing me to lose critical data.

None-the less, They suck!

Later,

Kurt


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's the other one.


----------



## SnowMP (Dec 31, 2007)

Looks good. Have you ever thought about giving the dumpster a gental nug out of the way so you can do a straight pass or would that damage the plow? I just bought my first plow (8'-MM2) so I'm not sure just seems like it would be a lot cleaner job. I'm not trying to be a wise ass but that's something I probably would try if it would slide on the snow easily. If you have tried it and it didn't work let me know. It might save me a headache.
Thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That dumpster is on the grass and the parking lot is junk ,all broken up.And with the snow pushed out people don't park by it.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*nice Video There Gv That Lot Cleans Up Nice Is There A Coat Of FF On The Whole Thing?:d*


----------



## SnowMP (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry, it looked like the lot spanned between the buildings. Guess I should watch it again!


----------

